# blue acara or green terror?



## severumfreak (Aug 6, 2008)

bad pics i know
http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k442 ... G_0705.jpg
http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k442 ... G_0706.jpg
http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k442 ... G_0708.jpg
thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely a goldsaum (aka Green Terror), and looks to be male.


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

yups deff a terrorist


----------



## lee.p. (Sep 18, 2008)

i would say green terror tho im no expert,*** got 3 blue acaras and they look different to me.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Definitely a goldsaum (aka Green Terror), and looks to be male.


agreed


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Definitely a goldsaum (aka Green Terror), and looks to be male.


What the lovely lady said. :thumb:


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Its a GT but to small to tell sex IMO


----------

